# knee sleeves



## feen (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys I want your opinion on which is better.titan or rheband knee sleeves.I just did my first strongman show last weekend and realized I need a pair so which one is better......thanks


----------



## WesleyInman (Sep 26, 2013)

I have never used Titan..

I have used a ton of rehband and they are nice.  I actually use Inzer 3 velcro straps red and black knee sleeves..and love them.

$55 a pair if I remember right.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 26, 2013)

Tryin to get my nurse who loves to sew make me some as i bought the 7 mm neoprene in some bulk cause i seem to tear them and shes using an old as template..i likem real snug and sizes seem to hit me odd sized.


----------



## fubaseball (Sep 26, 2013)

Titans are just as good as the rehband... Those two are all I have experience with. But I love my blue rehbands


----------



## feen (Sep 26, 2013)

Ya I'm gunna go with the blue rhebands.thanks guys


----------

